
Ask HN: Anybody ever heard of Puck magazine? - perucoder
https://imgur.com/a/WMi9l3n
======
perucoder
On Aug 5, 1891 Puck magazine published a cover related to privacy.

Does anyone at HN know where I can get a copy of this magazine? I'm willing to
pay. The title is linked to the picture of the cover.

~~~
DanBC
[https://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu/webbin/serial?id=puck](https://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu/webbin/serial?id=puck)

Here it is:
[https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015049004156;vi...](https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015049004156;view=1up;seq=391)

~~~
DanBC
This page has an advert for an amazing typewriter!
[https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015049004164;vi...](https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015049004164;view=1up;seq=68)

